# 2010 VW Routan SEL 4.0L - new to forum



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2019)

I just purchased a 2010 VW Routan SEL 4.0L only 69k miles, Minivan came with no battery, installed new battery and starts up, engine is strong. The transmission's solenoids seem to be bad, it goes only into 1 - 2 gears, No 3 -4 or higher gears.

Driver's window has fallen down, would it be the Regulator or the window motor? 

*** I understand these VW Routans are built on the Dodge/Chrysler platform, so they are 50+% Grand Caravans/Town & Country. ***

Need guidance on either to have the 62TE tranny repair with new Solenoid Pack, Valve Body and speed range sensors or go with a completely new/used 62TE Transmission from newer 2012-14 caravan. 

Also are the 62TE Trannys from 2014 -2017 Caravan / Town & Country 3.8 or 3.6 Vans, the same as the 2010 62TE tranny?

Need Help with the different engines: 2008-2012 3.8 an 4.0 engine have 62TE tranny, is the 62TE tranny the same as the 2013 - 2017 3.6L engine Tranny (62TE) ???

Thank you in advance,:wave:


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

The Routans are probably closer to 80-90% identical to T&Cs and DGCs, if not higher. Mechanically, 100%. The only things really unique to the Routan are that Chryco used VW colors for exterior and interior, so there won't be an equivalent Chryco part number for interior parts because colors are different. Also, the four corner fenders and headlight/taillight lenses are slightly different shape, and of course the VW logos on the grill, tailgate, steering wheel etc. Otherwise, mechanically I have never seen a part that was unique to VW and often I shop for the Chrysler/Dodge parts because there is often more selection of after-market parts. I have never purchased a part using the Mopar number and find that it did not fit or work on the Routan.

The Routan was available with the 3.8L on the S and SE models for 2009-2010 and the 4.0L on the SEL and SEL Premium for 2009-10. Same for Chrysler and Dodge for model years 2008-2010. All 6 cylinder motors run on the 62TE transmissions. The Chrysler or Dodge version were also available with the 4-cylinder 3.3L that ran on the 4-speed version of the transmission (I think called the 41TE), although that might just be for 2008 and maybe 2009. Not real sure if the 3.3L was offered by Chryco as late as 2009 or 2010.

For 2011-2013, the Routan (and 2011+ Chryco equivalents) only came with the 3.6L pentastar engine. AFAIK, it uses the exact same 62TE transmission, although I suppose it is possible it might be 'geared' slightly different with programming to the TCU. Not sure about that. You can cross-reference parts numbers on different VW or Mopar websites for the transmission between model years.

As I understand, the "6 speed" 62TE is derived from the 4 speed 41TE but Chrysler added a Hi-Lo to the 4 speed to effectively create an 8 speed. On the 62TE for the lowest four speeds, they skipped one and don't use it so they use 3 low speeds. For the higher 4 speeds they use a different 5th gear for upshifting and downshifting. The kickdown 5th (downshifting from 6th to 5th) is lower gear than the upshift 5th gear (from 4th to 5th). So the 62TE is really an 8-speed transmission that doesn't use one of the low speeds, making it effectively 7-speeds in use even though it appears to be a 6-speed to the user.

You may be in limp mode with the transmission problems and the rest of the transmission may be in good shape once you identify and fix whatever is wrong. But given it is a Chrysler transmission, it may be trashed. I'd get it to a good reputable indie transmission shop if it were mine.

Also, the 4.0L engine has a timing belt. And while the mileage interval is 102k miles, you are past due to change it based on age even though you're only at 67k miles. Just something to factor in depending on environmental factors where you live. The 4.0L engine is an interference engine.

Good luck!


----------



## campism (Mar 1, 2008)

Zambee500 said:


> The Routans are probably closer to 80-90% identical to T&Cs and DGCs, if not higher. Mechanically, 100%. The only things really unique to the Routan are that Chryco used VW colors for exterior and interior, so there won't be an equivalent Chryco part number for interior parts because colors are different. Also, the four corner fenders and headlight/taillight lenses are slightly different shape, and of course the VW logos on the grill, tailgate, steering wheel etc. Otherwise, mechanically I have never seen a part that was unique to VW and often I shop for the Chrysler/Dodge parts because there is often more selection of after-market parts. I have never purchased a part using the Mopar number and find that it did not fit or work on the Routan.
> 
> The Routan was available with the 3.8L on the S and SE models for 2009-2010 and the 4.0L on the SEL and SEL Premium for 2009-10. Same for Chrysler and Dodge for model years 2008-2010. All 6 cylinder motors run on the 62TE transmissions. The Chrysler or Dodge version were also available with the* 4-cylinder 3.3L that ran on the 4-speed version *of the transmission (I think called the 41TE), although that might just be for 2008 and maybe 2009. Not real sure if the 3.3L was offered by Chryco as late as 2009 or 2010.
> 
> ...


Old thread, I know, but all good and helpful info. I've had four Mopar minivans so far (two '95s and two '05s) and am looking at a replacement, and am considering a Routan if one turns up in my price range. Unfortunately, it seems that FCA did not permit VW to have the Stow N' Go feature and that's probably a dealbreaker since we utilize that a lot. I'm getting too old to horse removable seats around and they take up too much garage space when not in the van. 

One thing: the 3.3 is a V6 and not a four-cylinder. Had one in my second '95 Mopar.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

campism said:


> Old thread, I know, but all good and helpful info. I've had four Mopar minivans so far (two '95s and two '05s) and am looking at a replacement, and am considering a Routan if one turns up in my price range. Unfortunately, it seems that FCA did not permit VW to have the Stow N' Go feature and that's probably a dealbreaker since we utilize that a lot. I'm getting too old to horse removable seats around and they take up too much garage space when not in the van.
> 
> One thing: the 3.3 is a V6 and not a four-cylinder. Had one in my second '95 Mopar.


Brain fart. Yeah, the 5th and 6th cylinders are usually added once you get above about 2.6L displacement. My family had a 2.8L V-6 Oldsmobile in my teens. I guess I was thinking 3.3 = smaller so must be a 4. Dope.

On the stow & go, there are options to convert. There are threads here for how to do it and it's not overly difficult (although I haven't done it personally). You can source Dodge/Chrysler stow & go seats, and then you have to replace the trap doors. Can't remember the difference, I think maybe the stow & go trap doors have three hinged sections and the non-S&G are two hinged sections? I dunno.

Three sources for S&G seats: (1) ebay; (2) local handicap conversion van dealership/shop, or (3) local salvage yard or car-part.com. Ebay or car-part.com may be more expensive because of freight shipping costs. Local handicap conversion may be best because you might be able to get like-new/never used middle seats and I imagine they have bunches of those seats leftover. The 5th Gen Chryco vans are popular for conversion because of the stow & go storage compartment, giving more wheelchair access post-conversion.


----------

